# mastitis, no fever, does dry heat work too?



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i have almost an identical problem to the woman who posted below ...only my lump isnt a tennis ball yet(YIKES!) ....i wanted to specifically ask about it because i have never had to take antibiotics for mastitis, becasue i have always gotten rid of it with heat and massage. this time however, the lump is more under my arm, seems harder to massage out or something, and i have used a hot water bottle rather than a hot bath. i was wondering if i need to do washcloths or a bath instead??? the lump is getting bigger, and its actually a series of small lumps.

how long can i keep working on it w/out taking antibiotics? what is the risk, if i have no fever?

also has anyone tried using arnica gel to relieve the swelling? i have been usuing it a little but i a not sure if it is good to do or not.

it seems like my milk supply is dwindling suddenly as well...ds is teething and has been demanding to nurse every 30 minutes all week it seems like. i had the stomach flu on Monday, and i think i got dehydrayted, but i think my fluids are back now, so i dont understand why my supply is so low when DS is demanding so much milk..he is 1 yr old BTW . i feel so bad he is going nuts wanting milk and i am not having as many let-downs.

thanks for your help!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats' a lot of questions. Let me take them one at a time...

No, you don't need antibiotics if you are not feeling flu-like or feverish.

Yes, a bath or a crockpot full of washcloths will work better than a hot water bottle. Or, try a plastic diaper filled with hot water, or put dry rice in a sock and nuke it. But a good warm bath followed by nursing or pumping, or trying to get him to actually nurse in the tub is best.

Arnica for muscle injury/stress, or bruising, or bleeding after dental work. Your problem is milk backing up.

Your supply is probably not dwindling (unless temporarily from the dehydration), but increasing. Your breasts can feel soft and flabby during the kind of cluster feeding week you are having, but are still producing milk. Keep up the fluids, and take baths with the baby, and keep trying to massage the lumps out. As firmly as you can.


----------



## NaturalMom (Jul 21, 2002)

Your problem sounds similar to mine: what I have is not really a clogged duct b/c I've had those. Rather it's a large mass that starts off small and grows to about the size of the palm of my hand. It's very, very painful and heavy and doesn't seem related to nursing or not. I get them a couple of times a week, and then - voila! it's gone - in about five seconds. Really wierd, huh? I have one now that's back towards my armpit and feels like rubberbands stretching under my arm. Is that what you have? The only thing I can relate it to is getting dehydated and run down...

Problem is: I can't find anyone who knows what I'm talking about! I've seen two lactation consultants, an MD, and asked the pediatrician about it.

So if this is similar to what you have, let me know and let me know what works...







For me, cold works better on this problem and massage doesn't seem to help, unlike my clogged ducts which seem to respond to heat and massage.

NaturalMom


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Natural Mom, maybe it is a buildup of lymph fluids, not milk, in yr case? Esp if ice works to reduce swelling. there are other fluids in the breast beside milk. Blood supply too.

Moms with recurrent plugs are helped by taking lecithin. I wonder if that would help you?


----------



## NaturalMom (Jul 21, 2002)

Daryl,

What are lymph fluids? Definitely sounds like a possibility - I know that one time DS was finishing nursing and I had one of those hard masses in my breast. The mass did nothing the whole time he was nursing. When he finished, I pulled him off the breast, and crystal clear fluid came shooting out of my nipple... then the mass was gone. Wierd b/c it wasn't milk - would have been hindmilk by then, and also it wasn't enough fluid to drain the whole mass yet the mass disappeared in an instant. Funny how I've seen all these people and no one has mentioned anything about lymphatic fluids. Are there lymph nodes in the breast? I ask that b/c sometimes the mass starts building out at the breast bone - not the outer part near my armpit.

BTW, already taking lecithin! Thanks - also been through a two-week regiment of Diflucan which didn't seem to help. I also take a clove of raw garlic each day, which has antibiotic properties (only if taken raw







)

Thanks,
NaturalMOm


----------



## thebestfedbaby (Feb 28, 2003)

The best place I have found for herbals is http://motherlove.com - tinctures and teas and others for increasing supply.

As far as the lump, if it is a clogged duct, locating the lump and nursing so that the baby's nose points to the area will unplug it (not that is will taste good at all in many cases, so be prepared).

You may also want to see if your bra is too tight - go to a medela bra retailer and get fitted if that is the case. You have ducts in your arm pits, and it can overflow if it needs to...

*As for mastitis, the most often recommended course IS antibitotics, a low dose. Better than than losing supply and weaning.* When ducts are clogged and go untreated, it becomes a bacterial infection (e.g., mastitis) and needs to be treated with an antibiotic. Of course, there are naturally occurring antibiotics, so ask the dr! Or you local health food store guy or gal.


----------



## NaturalMom (Jul 21, 2002)

StirringLeaf,

After reading Summer's response, I wanted to add that the lactation consultants wanted to put me on antibiotics, which I will do if all else fails: breastfeeding is too precious to risk. However, I went to see our homeopathic physician and he said to postpone them, as did our homeopathic pediatrician.

Hence the garlic: I started taking 3 (three!!!) cloves of raw garlic a day for several days, and now have cut back to one a day as 'maintenance'. (I chop them up and take them like pills)... Try that and see if that at least will keep an infection at bay. (I did this after finding on the internet that raw garlic contains natural antibiotic and antiviral properties. But only raw: most capsules claim to be 'odor free' and it's whatever causes the odor that also contains the antibiotic properties, from what I read, anyway. Perhaps there is something to the old wives' tale about garlic keeping illnesses away!)

Also try lying/propping on your stomach in a hot tub with your breasts hanging down into the water and massaging the lump while in there.

As for dwindling supply, drink tons of fluids and maybe try fenugeek tea (fenugreek? -never taken it myself).

I am in no way a health professional or claiming to be, so please take my advice any way you want. Having said that, I do think you should see a lactation consultant or contact your local La Leche League if you continue to have trouble. And I agree with Summer: taking antibiotics is better than weaning. But it sounds like maybe you'd like to try some more natural remedies first ...?

Good luck and take care,
NaturalMom


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NaturalMom_
*What are lymph fluids? Definitely sounds like a possibility - I know that one time DS was finishing nursing and I had one of those hard masses in my breast. The mass did nothing the whole time he was nursing. When he finished, I pulled him off the breast, and crystal clear fluid came shooting out of my nipple... then the mass was gone. Wierd b/c it wasn't milk - would have been hindmilk by then, and also it wasn't enough fluid to drain the whole mass yet the mass disappeared in an instant. Funny how I've seen all these people and no one has mentioned anything about lymphatic fluids. Are there lymph nodes in the breast? I ask that b/c sometimes the mass starts building out at the breast bone - not the outer part near my armpit.*
Hehe--I am the oracle of breastfeeding!

Seriously tho, I don't know a whole lot about lymph glands, or fluids or even the location of the chestal lymph glands!

My Breastfeeding Answer Book says--"Infrequent bfing causes the breasts to become congested with milk, slowing circulation. When blood and lymph move through the breasts slowly, fluid contained in the blood vessels can seep into the breast tissues, causing swelling. This swelling causes breast tenderness, warmth and throbbing, which may extend up inot the mother's armpit. The mothers' skin may appear taut, shiny, and transparent."

It goes on to warn against too tight bras. I would also look at any kind of pressure on the breast, a sling? diaper bag? lying on your side at night without changing position?


----------

